# Here he is... Spider Bull



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Here is a pick that i got from my buddy of the Spider bull. Nice bull!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I have another pic, but the file is too big and I don't know how to resize. If someone will give me some computer help, I will post the pic.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

There must be something down there in the Monroe water :lol: jk. I'm glad they got him when he was hard horned.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Send it to me wyo2utah and I'll do it for ya. 

Anyone care to guess what the total cost was for the lucky hunter? (Tag, guide fee, Black velvet calibration booze, and so on)


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

$176,542.27


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Pics are up on Mossback's website. Why was Spidey so hard to find? The terrain looks wide open and in one picture it looks like there are cabins on the far ridge.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I have heard that the total cost is runnin around $300k, tag and all. Heard this from the guy who sent me the pic. Apparently he knows him somehow. But who knows. If you really wanna know you're going to have to ask Mr. Austad himself :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.mossback.com/


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I noticed they corrected the verbage...earlier it said a net score of 388"! Only off by about a hundred inches. :mrgreen:


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, nice bull. But how can you call that hunting when there are like 10 other people doing the work for ya. Glad to know that our elk can get that big though.


----------



## Spoon (Oct 31, 2007)

Let the mass consumption of haterade commence... 

Spoon


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Crash said:


> Wow, nice bull. But how can you call that hunting when there are like 10 other people doing the work for ya. Glad to know that our elk can get that big though.


SWEET!- didn't get enough of this on the other 35+ pages? I was hoping someone would bring it up :mrgreen:


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

The reason I think he was probably so hard to find is because the bull moved far away from his summer range where all the video was taken of him to a totally different area for the rut. If you remember in all the video you saw of him in the summer he was always close to thick pines and when he was shot he was in the open sage and aspen groves. That tells me that the bull moved lower to a different area during the rut to find cows. The bull I shot on the Pahvant this year was 6-7 miles away from where I saw him in the summer. He moved to find the cows. It pays to have a crew of ten or more to get a bull like this.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Spidey was killed 15 miles from where he was found in the summer.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a cool looking elk. Very cool. Thanks for the pic/link Pro.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Spidey was killed 15 miles from where he was found in the summer.


And about 15 miles away from where he was originally shot at from....


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

TheMtnGuide said:


> The reason I think he was probably so hard to find is because the bull moved far away from his summer range where all the video was taken of him to a totally different area for the rut. If you remember in all the video you saw of him in the summer he was always close to thick pines and when he was shot he was in the open sage and aspen groves. That tells me that the bull moved lower to a different area during the rut to find cows. The bull I shot on the Pahvant this year was 6-7 miles away from where I saw him in the summer. He moved to find the cows. It pays to have a crew of ten or more to get a bull like this.


While this is an excellent theory, I happen to know the truth. Doyle himself, tied this bull to a tree in a place far away from where people first saw him. He then blocked of all roads into the area. It took many ropes to hold this bull in place, so many in fact that it looked like a "spider" web. Hence the nickname the "spider" bull. Glad I was able to clear that up for everyone.

PRO is a former member of the mossback crew so feel free to PM him with questions about tying bulls to trees and proper blocking techniques. JK :lol:

All kidding aside, what an awesome bull. Truly amazing!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-/O_-


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I was hoping some public hunter would get lucky but it's hard to compete with all of Mossbacks resources. What tag was his client hunting off of? His client surely didn't draw the tag. I find it interesting that they get these tags and are able to hunt such a large area with them. What's the deal?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It was the STATEWIDE Governors tag.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

How many Governors’ tags do they have available for elk in Utah? I thought that the governor’s elk tag was already filled by someone and they took a 420+ bull in velvet. Was that not true?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

1 Governors tag is issued each year. The bull you are thinking of was killed in Arizona.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Pro... Man I wish I could get a tag like that some day. What did the tag go for this year? Big Big money I'm sure. I wonder if Mossback has an extra trophy fee if it's over 500 inches? Amazing Bull.....


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I would think a guide would know about the different option's of tag's in the state.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

So what utfireman is that supposed to be a poke at me, thanks! I don't claim that I know everything just because I guide. I just like to hunt and I leave the tag stuff up to the outfitter. I know enough for myself and to make my clients happy when they hunt with me.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

A fee for an over 500 inch bull? How many bull do you think there are in the state/world that would go that high? I think thats weird you would ask that; and if your a guide you do the same stuff mossback does right? Why are you spouting off at them, jelousy?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> A fee for an over 500 inch bull? How many bull do you think there are in the state/world that would go that high? I think thats weird you would ask that; and if your a guide you do the same stuff mossback does right? Why are you spouting off at them, jelousy?


Nortah. Someone posted earlier that doyle had a trophy fee for bulls over 400. I think the dude was just joking a little.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I was just joking about the 500 trophy fee and no just because I'm a guide doesn't mean we hunt like Mossback. I know Doyle and Doyle is friends with both the outfitters that I guide for but he knows and we know that our clientele is different. We operate only on CWMU'S and we do 1 on 1 guiding and a lot of the time we do 1 guide on 2 hunters. Doyle goes after a different clientele then we do that pays a lot more money to have a team of guides. Anyway if anymore people have a problem with me please let me know but you sure have to watch what you say on this forum because there are a lot of people out there just waiting to make a slam.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TheMtnGuide said:


> you sure have to watch what you say on this forum because there are a lot of people out there just waiting to make a slam.


That my friend is the understatement of the year! But, it is mostly in fun. 8)

This bull is the first bull that will be recognized by B&C that has broken the 500 inch barrier. It will likely beat the current WR by 20 inches, which is unbelievable. Who knows, maybe now with the 'new standard' of 500" inches there will be a provision in the contracts with clients for a guide fee for bulls over 500". :mrgreen:

Mossback guides a very select group of hunters, and I think that is why so many people don't relate to why/how they hunt, because they are in completely different paradigms.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sorry, to much dust this past week has me being stupid. Not that it doesn't take much to cause that.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

utfireman said:


> I am sorry, to much dust this past week has me being stupid. Not that it doesn't take much to cause that.


 *\-\*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":mrn31zzh]A fee for an over 500 inch bull? How many bull do you think there are in the state/world that would go that high? I think thats weird you would ask that; and if your a guide you do the same stuff mossback does right? Why are you spouting off at them, jelousy?


Nortah. Someone posted earlier that doyle had a trophy fee for bulls over 400. I think the dude was just joking a little.[/quote:mrn31zzh]
Got it. I am at school and in a bad mood. Sorry for the hostility


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! It's going to be interesting to hear the whole story on the Spider bull with Mossback. I wonder how many guide hours, guides, days hunted, etc. it took to finally get this bull down and if any other hunters out there had any opportunities on the bull.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

So what is the fate of spides rack? (full body would be great !!) Is it going on display / tour / sportsmans shows? I would love to get a up close look @ him because the pics probably do him little justice.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

i heard he had high school kids follow him all summer long. I also heard that the total cost was over $300,000.00. That is one big Elk!!!


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

Any word yet on the age of this bull?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

He does have a trophy fee, as well as a good portion of the outfitters in business. It's nothing new.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

how about $180,000.00 just for the tag!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> how about $180,000.00 just for the tag!!!!! :shock:


Was that how much that tag cost? :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe so. I think last years governors tag was over 150 g's


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

Not to burst everyones bubble but.. The "Spider Bull" is still alive and happy.. The Bull that was in fact shot is only a lesser version of the true Spidey.. Wait untill the pictures come out of the True Spider Bull who is still grazing in the meadows to this day :shock:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Nasher said:


> Not to burst everyones bubble but.. The "Spider Bull" is still alive and happy.. The Bull that was in fact shot is only a lesser version of the true Spidey.. Wait untill the pictures come out of the True Spider Bull who is still grazing in the meadows to this day :shock:


"Lesser-Spidey" I like it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nasher said:


> Not to burst everyones bubble but.. The "Spider Bull" is still alive and happy.. The Bull that was in fact shot is only a lesser version of the true Spidey.. Wait untill the pictures come out of the True Spider Bull who is still grazing in the meadows to this day :shock:


 :roll: -_O-


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Does "Greater Spidey" by change wear an eye patch?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> Does "Greater Spidey" by change wear an eye patch?


He also has a peg leg and I even heard he poops in large clumps. :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> 12 Volt Man said:
> 
> 
> > Does "Greater Spidey" by change wear an eye patch?
> ...


Greater Spidey also shoots webs out of his tummy thumper and swings from pinetree to pinetree. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > 12 Volt Man said:
> ...


 :rotfl:


----------

